# Use older flash on EOS Rebel T100



## rimigufo (Nov 2, 2021)

Can a Vivatar 283 flash be used on a Rebel T100?  I have o flash that is essentially brand new....never been used.  Is there an adapter?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 2, 2021)

rimigufo said:


> Can a Vivatar 283 flash be used on a Rebel T100?  I have o flash that is essentially brand new....never been used.  Is there an adapter?


I wouldn't use it on that camera. It has a 200v sync voltage that will probably fry your electronics in the more modern camera. If you want a reliable flash, go with a Godox brand flash made for Canon. Or look in the used market for a Canon E-TTL II EX series type flash. There are cheap flash cords you can buy if you want to get it off the camera hot shoe. There are also triggers if you want to put the flash in an umbrella or other modifiers.


----------



## rallison (Nov 22, 2021)

If you need the flash to fire all the time, no matter what the camera determines you need, switch the mode dial to P mode, and then press the FLASH button to raise the flash.


----------

